# [urgent!] water damaged sony cyber shot dsc-t2



## jennzy (Jul 30, 2008)

hey everyone!
for those who are not familiar with this camera, its touch screen and has a built in 4 gb internal memory.

the situation:
i dropped the camera in the toilet. and since its so high tech (touch screen and all that) it broke. (which sucks, cuz i dropped my canon gazillion times in the toilet, spilt alcohol on it and its going going strong!!! almost 4th year!)

anyways, we came back from the vacation and my aunt sent in the camera to SONY korea service center. luckily camera was able to get fixed. and the price wasn't bad either. $120 (1/4 of the camera price). but they had to replace something. but pics were all deleted.

i was wondering if there was any way for sony to retrieve the pictures or all my hopes are lost??? majority of the scenic and family photos are on that camera and i want the pics so badly because it was with the family i ahven't seen in 10 yrs.

p.s please do not lecture me in i should have bought a memory card. because this is not my camera

p.p.s thanks in advance


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. We'd never lecture you on backing up your important, irreplaceable, once in a lifetime files. :1angel: 

You could write Sony but the odds are 1:100,000,000,000 against you. Probably not even worth the effort but an email doesn't cost anything but time. At least you'll be able to say you tried. If there's a service record number they'll need that. 

I'm more worried about why you keep dropping camera's in the toilet? I've been taking pictures for 40 years and don't think I've ever had a camera in a bathroom let alone dropped one in the can.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd give a local camera repair shop and ask them.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 30, 2008)

yustr said:


> Welcome to TSF. We'd never lecture you on backing up your important, irreplaceable, once in a lifetime files. :1angel:
> 
> You could write Sony but the odds are 1:100,000,000,000 against you. Probably not even worth the effort but an email doesn't cost anything but time. At least you'll be able to say you tried. If there's a service record number they'll need that.
> 
> I'm more worried about why you keep dropping camera's in the toilet? I've been taking pictures for 40 years and don't think I've ever had a camera in a bathroom let alone dropped one in the can.


i called sony and they said they can't because its internal so they wouldnt be able to read it. 

i dropped it in the toilet because we were on vacation and it fell out of my pocket as i sat down 

i'm normally not worried about dropping my canon because its got a strap so its on my wrist tied tightly. and trust me, ive had my share of dropping it in the toilet, dropped it to the ground and spilt alcohol on it. but my camera's going nice and strong!!! going on 4th year.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry Jennzy, 

EDIT: 
I have just re read you post and update a few minutes ago - I realise my advice was not applicable - sorry. I hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Food for thought - how long ago did the dunking in the dunny happen?

Is it still wet/damp inside. If so remove the battery and place in a warm dry place like an airing cupboard.

I know that the touch screen is broken, but did the camera have a remote control? If the camera dries out OK, you could be perhaps activate the camera with that....


----------



## jennzy (Jul 30, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> Food for thought - how long ago did the dunking in the dunny happen?
> 
> Is it still wet/damp inside. If so remove the battery and place in a warm dry place like an airing cupboard.
> 
> I know that the touch screen is broken, but did the camera have a remote control? If the camera dries out OK, you could be perhaps activate the camera with that....


hey!!!
that is what we exactly did. it was in for a milisecond. it went in and i grabbed it as fast as i could.
the camera's fixed. costed $120 to do so. they replaced the mainboard and the lcd screen. i wanted to know if the pictures could be saved since its on an internal memory...

i accepted the fact that the pictures are gone and no one can do anything to save it. from all my research, if it was on a removable memory and that got wet, i have a chance. it sucks because i have no clue when i'll go to hawaii next and get a chance to travel with my aunt's family (They're in korea and we're in canada  )


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Jennzy - sorry, I didn't welcome you to TSF :wave:

Glad you got the camera fixed. Not a bad price either (In the UK Canon have a fixed price of £130!)

I guess Sony repair centre is not set up for attempting to retrieve images etc. They will strip it down and replace modular units. That can be done by non electronically skilled personnel. Long gone is the time when repairs were done at component level!

For future info, most electronic equipment will survive a dunking in most liquids as long as the power is removed. If dropped in unsavoury, salty or acid liquids, remove all batteries and immediately throughly rinse in fresh water. shake out as much water as possible and dry out for a minimum of 48hrs in a dry, warm place like an airing cupboard.

When I ran a communications repair station, we often washed transceiver boards - never had a loss by taking the drying out precautions.

I know the pain of the loss of special photos, so my commiserations.

Cheers


----------

